

Coley's Hacker News - Chrome Extension for Pinned Tabbed HN Browsing - coley
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bcgdbcckfanmicanflmdmclgcedgeobk?hl=en&gl=US

======
bvirkler
Very nice! An option to set the refresh frequency would be useful.

~~~
coley
Indeed. I hope to add the option to toggle each tweak as well.

